# size question? please help



## rikardo (Feb 2, 2006)

sorry to add one of these but i really need some help on this.
I know theres loads of info somewhere
but my acsess to internet is very limited athe moment.

I live on country (Finland)
where there is no second hand colnagos around
now i am traveling troug France where theres plenty
and i would like to buy one on my way home.

so what would be the best bet of frame size for 171.5 cm tall person ??

I am sure somebody can quess better than me.
I dont eaven know what is the mesurment that the colnagos are sol
is it seat tube and if is it c-c or c-t????

sorry for the not so clever post but i really need some help.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

Colnago sizes are usually listed as seat tube C-T. Good frame fitting involves more than just using your height but if you want to gamble on a fit I would say most likely a 54 or 55 cm.

Trialtir.com is an American website that has the geometries of Colnago frames

I have a Colnago E1 52 sloping for sale on the classifieds on this website. Might work for you if you're looking at higher end frames.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I tried doing the centimeter conversion to inches and I get something just taller than 5' 7" for 171.5 cm. As stated above, there are a lot of things to take into consideration when fitting a frame, and I think the most important is top tube length with seat tube length being the second most important. I am a little taller than 5' 8" or close to 173 cm tall. My inseam is 31 inches and a 50 sloping is just about right for me. I could also use a 48 sloping with a rather long seatpost and stem. Essentially, a 53cm traditional frame is just right for me and it falls right in between the 50 sloping and the 48 sloping.

The 50 sloping is the equivalent of a 54 cm traditional frame and the 48 sloping is the equivalent of a 52 cm sloping. If I had to guess, I would guess that you need a 52 cm traditional or a 48 sloping.

If you go to a decent shop, they should be able to fit you on a bike they already have and you can buy the frame or bike from them after they determine which size is right for you. I had to do mine via mail order, so I needed to figure it all out before ordering the frame.


----------



## jgrantv10 (Nov 17, 2005)

I second that guesstimation. I am a little short of 5' 9" and ride a 55 cm traditional. I could easily fit a 54 cm. Without factoring the myriad considerations in frame sizing, I would gues that you wouldn't want anything bigger than 52 cm traditional. Try your best to get an actual fitting if you can.

Good luck.


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

I am 5"7 & rdie a sloping 48, hope this will help you a little


----------



## Walter (Dec 24, 2006)

*Colnago sizing*

One thing to remember with sizing a Colnago is that the top tube is often a bit shorter than on other brands. If you are long of torso and/or very flexible, you may need a larger frame to get the reach you need.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Colnago Ed,

Nice color choices. Which frame is that on your bike? The reason I ask is because I already have a Cristallo and I am looking to buy a cheaper aluminum frame for crit racing (i.e., I do not want to wreck my Cristallo), but I am debating between the Cinelli frames and a Colnago Active Plus 2, Dream HX/HP, or a Cinelli. Looking at the chainstay, I would have to rule out a C-50 and Dream HP, and it doesn't look like a Cristallo either. Since the Extreme Power is not offered in NS03, I would have to rule that out too. So, I am going with either an Extreme C or an Active.

If it is an aluminum frame, let me know how you like riding it.

Here is a pic of a 50 sloping.


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

fabsroman said:


> Colnago Ed,
> 
> Nice color choices. Which frame is that on your bike? The reason I ask is because I already have a Cristallo and I am looking to buy a cheaper aluminum frame for crit racing (i.e., I do not want to wreck my Cristallo), but I am debating between the Cinelli frames and a Colnago Active Plus 2, Dream HX/HP, or a Cinelli. Looking at the chainstay, I would have to rule out a C-50 and Dream HP, and it doesn't look like a Cristallo either. Since the Extreme Power is not offered in NS03, I would have to rule that out too. So, I am going with either an Extreme C or an Active.
> 
> ...


mine is a Extreme C


----------



## rikardo (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thank you*

Thank you very much for all the info.

I think i will go for 54 frame cos my torso is relatively short.

Nice rides to you all!!!!

Best regards
Rikardo


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

If you are 5' 7" and you have a short torso, you will need a smaller frame than a 54 because you might have problems with the reach being too long. Honestly, you need to hop on a couple of bikes while at the bike shop and take them for a spin, or have the guys there measure you and fit you to a frame.


----------

